# Wipb-2010/1



## Radical_Edward (Feb 1, 2010)

What started as this....







Is slowly changing...
















Next step.... RAIDMAX SMILODON Mid Tower Foldout MB Case


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 11, 2010)

Ordering these tomorrow to finish up this build... 











I already got some SATA cables recently thru a contact. For a whole $1.00 each. Sadly I want to have all black ones. (Silly thing to be OCD about, I know.) I only got two black SATA cables and have to order a third. : / 

I think I might order my new mouse tomorrow too, not sure.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

if you are into gaming at all i'd go with a new card.  you can get a 5770 1gb for like $30 more than you are paying for a 9800.  they are still powerful, but you'll miss out of a lot of new features going with a card that old, even though it's powerful.

once you start upgrading, it's hard to stop  beware!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm still running a 9500 GT right now. >.<

What would you recommend for my setup? (Check my system specs.) I'd rather stick with NVIDIA over ATI. But if there's a vastly better ATI card out there for me in the under $180ish range.... I wouldn't complain.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

go with a 5750 or 5770, the 5750 can be overclocked to 5770s speed, and that should be more powerfull than that old 9800

maybe this case + psu combo http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.326229

and this 5770 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447&cm_re=5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not going with a different case. I'm happy with the one I choose. 

However,  I will take a look at that 5770. (I'm currently looking at a few other cards as well.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

thats up to you man:-D

but those smilidons are heavy as freaking elephants man! 

but good build quality though

what other cards do you have in mind?

maybe you should go for a used gtx-260?
they go for around 100+$


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't plan on moving this setup. I'm fine with it being a tad on the heavy side. 

I'm looking at a few used GTX cards. (Sadly the ones I keep finding are a tad pricey.) I may just keep the 9500 GT until I manage to snag one for a good price.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

wait until nvidia releases their new cards in a month or 2, then the gtx prices will drop i think


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 12, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

maybe a used 4770/4850? they are very cheap and has great value for the money


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 22, 2010)

So I ended up not ordering my new stuff thanks to some issues with my CC.  

But, I was watching criagslist and someone posted a decent case for a price I couldn't turn down. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow. (It also comes with the PSU, although I'm rather sure mine is better than the one it's coming with. I'm pretty sure it's an older Raidmax, but I'm not 100% sure.)








Edit- I think it's a Raidmax Scorpio 868, looks like it's missing the front cover, the guy I'm buying it from said he had all the covers... I guess I'll know tomorrow. Er. Later today.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

So, I got the case today. It had a Raidmax 420W PSU, but I'm planning on using it on another build after I clean it out. Whoever built in this thing before me never cleaned out anything, the two 80mm fans in the front were practically made of dust. 

But, after some cleaning out, and a transfer of all my stuff into this new case... My rig now looks like such. 
















2 front 80mm intake fans, 1 side 80mm intake, 1 rear 80mm exhaust, and my PSU's 120mm exhaust. 

Managing cables in this thing was tons easier than my last case.

Anyways, what I ended up getting for $20 was... 

Raidmax 420W PSU
3 80mm fans, two no name ones, and a blue LED cooler master. (Gave it to my brother as I'm moving away from blue.)
2 UV sleeved IDE cables. (Used one for myself, gave the other to my brother.) 
The case itself. 

Today is a good day.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

Next up on the order list.... 






Later on down the road I'm thinking I'll get 2 more HDDs and a SSD drive, as well as a Modular Corsair PSU. Maybe one of the new Nvidia cards if those turn out to be any good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

not the prettyest case i've seen, but most def an upgrade from before man! gratz,


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

I like it. 

In about 4 months or so I plan on building a new setup anyways and making this a full time cruncher/LAN computer. So I'm glad to have a different looking case that didn't cost me much.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

lol yeah you're right man! 

so are you planning a SFF case or just a regular?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

For my next build for myself I was planning on this case.

But when the time comes for that, it'll get it's own thread.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

thats a nice case bro! lian li is very good quality

have you looked at the CM 690 II advanced? 

you get sooooo much for the money in that case, + they made a big sidewindow panel for it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

I have looked at it. 

But I tend to like cases that most people I know don't have. I only know one person in my area that has a Lian Li, and that's my brother.... Damn him and his awesome I7.... : /

Anyways. Does anyone know what model my new case is? All I know is that it's a Raidmax and Newegg doesn't have it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 2, 2010)

Got a ASUS SATA DVD-RW/CD-RW Lightscribe drive today for $4.99 at my local thrift store. 






Just saved myself the hassle of having to order one off newegg. Yes, it works fine.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I ended up ordering only my new fans. I was going to get my CPU cooler but I have to move in a few weeks so I have to pinch my pennies a bit. It'll have to wait until next month. 

New fans should be here Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 8, 2010)

Geez guys. Way to make me feel like I'm talking to myself here. 


Anyways, I was watching modding guides on youtube today and had the urge to modify things. This happened. 











Thanks to the way the case front is, it doesn't matter if I put mesh or anything in front of them, it's not like anyone can see it. 






My temps before.... 






My temps after....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 10, 2010)

New fans today! 











With my system on...











My temps are about the same, but my system is alot quieter, thanks to replacing some junker fans. 

Next up is....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 14, 2010)

Changed the fans around a bit, I like it this way better. 
















What's left on the list... (I already have a new CPU cooler coming next week.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

take this psu instead bro http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7&cm_re=modxstream_pro-_-17-341-017-_-Product

its the same as the 700w edition on the inside and its a dang good psu imo

then you can throw in some more money on a 5770 card instead.

just a suggestion


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 14, 2010)

Not going to get anything better than 4850 for this rig. It's just going to be a LAN computer.

Next rig will be my "spend tons of money on awesome computer" setup. Planning on putting in 2 of Nvidia's new cards in if their worth it. If not, I'll just put in a pair of 5770's. 

Thanks for the help Don!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

np man, but still you could go with the OCZ psu, the corsair is a bit overkill imo?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a thing for Corsair.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

New case photo dump! Om nom nom.
































Sorry if the photos are too large for some of you.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 20, 2010)

Moved some fans around a bit today. 











I plan on not building my next rig, but instead, upgrading this one and using the parts that I have now for my GF's rig. 

I have alot planned for this rig, and I'll make sure to update you guys when the parts start coming in.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 20, 2010)

Added another 120mm this morning. 






It's a bit louder, but it moves alot of air, can't really complain since it was free.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2010)

Rosewill cooler showed up last night, installed it this morning. 

















My under load temps dropped about 5*C, and I'm pretty sure it's only that small of a amount due to room temp.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

Added a Evercool 80mm for rear exhaust.






 Oh, and I plan on ordering the following this week...






I'm planning on putting the 140mm on the bottom of the case, and the 120mm in the back, should look pretty good.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2010)

Now I get to play the waiting game... :shadedshu


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 23, 2010)

I like that case, great choice! Looking forward to the new fans!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2010)

So am I. It's going to be very blue in my case...  

Hopefully my temps will drop. We'll see.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

So before the UPS man showed up today, I removed my exhaust fan and my bottom intake fan....






I think the intake fan was doing it's job nicely. 

Then the UPS man came with a bigger box than what I thought would come, Daboh? Did Cooler Master send me the wrong stuff? 






Nope, they just packed it well!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

i like 

it dosnt look that bad after all


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

The window is sooooo clear. Too bad I already got my finger prints on it. Guess I'll have to wipe it down later.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

just take a cotton cloth and wipe the prints off, thats what i do


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

Night shots! 
















Took the mesh grill off the side 120mm it made my case sound like a wind tunnel as the fan was trying to suck in too much air. I'm going to replace it with a black 120mm grill soon. So one of my cats doesn't choose to stick a paw in it. (Although I'm pretty sure only one is dumb enough to do such.)






I know, it's on the floor for now, but I put a board under it so it won't suck in as much carpet fibers into the PSU. (The 140mm fan has a filter.) 

I get my new corner desk on Saturday.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

Moved my "High Performance" 120mm fan to the back of the the case for exhaust, as an intake fan it works great, until you want to put a grill of any kind in front of it and it makes the sound like you left a car window barely open at 60MPH.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Did some more cable management tonight, as well as cleaning out my fans/PSU. My set up has been on the floor one day and I'm already finding tons carpet fibers in my filters. Can't wait for my new desk. 









































I swear, this is the last time I'll post photos until I get something new worth showing. 


Next up on the order list....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Might change the Rosewill fan out for a Cooler Master one if they ever come back in stock.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

So, good news, I hopefully have a Zalman CNPS9500 led CPU cooler coming to me by next Friday or so. (Damn eChecks on paypal take forever.)

Also, I took some advice from another TPU member and remounted the Rexus NMB fan like this. 











Changed my order up a bit. 






Might change out the fans for Cooler Master ones. Not sure yet.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

looks good bro was about to suggest the same thing

i have some of the CM fans, both the 120mm blue, 140mm blu and the regulars, and they do not make a sound, my cpu cooler and graphics cards is the things that is the most noisiest,


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

I have five Cooler master 120mms and one of their 140mms, they are VERY quiet. My Rexus NMB fan and my current CPU cooler are my loudest, with my graphics card being slightly louder than my cooler Master fans. 

Which is why I want to buy more cooler master fans.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

+ they are cheap imo, think its like 10 $ here in denmark for the 140mms.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

It's about the same for them in the US. 

I'll just grab another Cooler Master 120mm and one of their 80mms and call it good for that order. Just have to wait for some stuff to sell/the 80mm to come back in stock. I'm in the middle of finding a more steady job. So we'll see how long it takes me to get the funds together. (I also need to buy a LCD TV to replace the big junker my girl and I are using currently, it takes up far too much space.)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

Newegg order with some new goodies gets here on Monday. 

Oh and Installed the Zalman cooler with some junk thermal paste I had, will remount on Monday with MX-2 

















So far Idle temps with the fan at about 1500 RPM is 35*c which isn't bad. It's around 33*C with the fan at 2600 RPM.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Newegg order with some new goodies gets here on Monday.
> 
> Oh and Installed the Zalman cooler with some junk thermal paste I had, will remount on Monday with MX-2
> 
> ...



Nice!!! it looks good man your temps will get better when you apply the MX-2


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

I know, but I had it, so I couldn't help but install it. Plus working on computers is fun for me. 

Edit- My 9500GT looks dusty, I should clean that...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

that looks nice bro

is your new gfx and fans gonna arrive next week?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

More fans, had to hold off on the card and the PSU until I find a new job, luckily I have an interview next week to work for a cell phone company.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

4 new Cooler Master fans, 3 black 120mm fan grills, and some MX-2 came today. Remounted the Zalman with said MX-2, and installed the 4 new fans.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

My temps with my Zalman on it's lowest setting, while crunching at 100%. (With junk TIM I had.) 






My temps with the MX-2, Zalman at the same settings.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

Managed some cables and stuff Yesterday. Only running SATA drive now, no more IDE. 

Messy side. (I'm going to tidy this up tomorrow.)





The nice side.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

Need more money to buy my 5770...  Damn 9500GT is holding me back.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

Seems I forgot to post this here. 











Yay free 160GB external drive.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

Good news! I should be getting my ASUS 5770 sometime next week! 

I'm using my onboard graphics for now, works pretty well for normal use. But I do miss being able to play games like AC2...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

nice bro, finally some decent gfx for you


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice bro, finally some decent gfx for you



Yeah, I'm sending payment for it today after I cash a nice $390 check.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

i do not wanna know what you did to get that money jk

hows the GF's rig coming together?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

GF's rig is on hold at the moment. She said she wants a new TV than her desktop right now. I agree, as she has her laptop, and our TV is getting pretty old. Plus it would be nice to have a wall mounted LCD TV. 

The check is for building a rig for a friend. Some of it is for parts/some of it for paying me for labor. (We are using some of his old parts from his current PC. So we were able to save some cash.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

aha   any special tv you're looking at? and yes, it is nice with wall mount, makes it looks SO much neater and stylish 

aaah whats going in his rig then? and you were going to put boinc on it right?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

His rig is going to be pretty decent. He's using a junker celeron right now, so his new rig is going to be a HUGE jump for him. 

Athlon II X2 240 Regor 2.8GHz With Rosewill AM2/AM3 cooler
9800GT
4 GB DDR2 800
Foxconn A74ML-K AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 740G Micro ATX Mobo
ARK PA08 Black ATX Mid Tower Case with 500W Power Supply 
Seagate 160GB HDD

As for the TV, I'm not sure yet. I'm still shopping around on the egg.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

i got a friend who has a similar rig, and he plays most games at 1680x1050 without too much AA etc

so its decent, and indeed a huge jump from that old celly crapness

whats the budget on the tv?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

Not sure on the TV yet. Doesn't need to be too big as it's going on the wall across from our bed. Most likely just going to get something in the 20" widescreen area. 

Yeah, he's excited as it's his first computer that is really "his". His current one was handed off to him from his parents.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

they have a ViewSonic 32" F HD, for 465 ViewSonic 32" 1080p LCD HDTV VT3245 , id say that would be nice, and trust me, even a 32" is small when you get used to it

but it depends on how much you wanna spend on it


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

Eh, I'm think 24" is enough for our needs, as that's what our current TV is, and we are more than happy with it. There is already a 36" LCD upstairs if we really wanted to watch something on a huge TV. That and there's a older projection TV in the living room that's a 48".


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

you didnt say that


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

Well, we normally watch TV in our room anyways. Not that we watch much TV.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 6, 2010)

Just paid for my 5770. Should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

What's left for this build to be "done". 






I plan on getting a monitor locally, as they can be had for cheap.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> What's left for this build to be "done".
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/d7aa7ca5.jpg
> 
> I plan on getting a monitor locally, as they can be had for cheap.



Why not going with a Phenom X6?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Sadly, there are some money limitations. Plus the only reason I'd get one would be for crunching, and I'd have to get the BE one... Plus then I would want a 5870 or 5970.... 

So, a Phenom X4 is all I get. Plus I have to build the GF's PC as well. I plan on using my current Mobo/CPU/Ram for that.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sadly, there are some money limitations. Plus the only reason I'd get one would be for crunching, and I'd have to get the BE one... Plus then I would want a 5870 or 5970....
> 
> So, a Phenom X4 is all I get. Plus I have to build the GF's PC as well. I plan on using my current Mobo/CPU/Ram for that.



You don't want a 5970, trust me. Your better off getting two 5870's The 955 is awesome and can be very easily oc'ed to a 965.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I figured as much. 

Plus, there's another reason I have to save up cash, but the GF doesn't know about that one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 9, 2010)

oh damn, you really gonna do the biggie

good luck to you


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh damn, you really gonna do the biggie
> 
> good luck to you



Yeah. We've been dating for 3 years this October. We've been living together for the past year. Things have been going well and I can't see myself being with anyone else besides her... 

Anyways, here's some photos of my ASUS EAH5770.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 9, 2010)

well then, i guess its time to "move on" to the next step

i wish you 2 the best of luck with it.

and that 5770 looks waaaaay better than your old one bro , and remember, benches might be a bit dissapointing, but the force is in gaming,


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

Yeah. I've already had the pleasure of testing it out in MW2, and Combat Arms. Works great. 

AC2 is still being a pain thou.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 12, 2010)

Got AC2 working. Turns out I left my onboard drivers installed. D'oh






Don't click the spoiler unless you've beaten the Venice area.



Spoiler











My current windows score.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2010)

Got a new 320GB Seagate HDD today. 
















Current Windows 7 score.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 25, 2010)

So, I have a Antec Spotcool and a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ coming sometime this week.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

i have the same disk i think, its pretty fast for a regular drive i think... but i still miss my SSD  

oooh, a Hyper, they are pretty nice, but arent they huge? havent seen one irl yet, is it replacing the zalman?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 25, 2010)

They are supposed to be tall. But I did some research and alot of people have them in their CM690's.... It will be replacing the Zalman. It's a great cooler and all, but the copper color doesn't quite go right with my blue theme.

   I plan on a new mobo and a X4 in the not so far away future. (As well as a new PSU and quite a few other things.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

looks nice 

then you also have good CF options in  the future if you're going that way 

and that AII x4 is very nice for the price imo


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking a second 5770 is in my future.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

they are awesome in cf 

what other things beside the psu are ýou thinking about?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 25, 2010)

New mouse, mousepad, headset, 2 fans, ram, and PSU.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

if you have 4gb already then i think its waste of money to get 4gb more when you wanna go with a new mb soon....but idk when that is of course and if youre doing photoshopping/editing on your rig


and for psu then i would go with this one maybe? COOLER MASTER GX Series RS750-ACAAE3-US 750W ATX12...

should be really nice afaik.

not that seasonic is bad, its very good

i just love that mousepad


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 25, 2010)

I want to stick with Corsair/SeaSonic for PSUs. 

I do a bit of photo/video editing. My GF does ALOT of photoshop for her art, and uses my computer pretty often. 

As for the Mousepad, it's cheap and funny. I just can't help but get it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2010)

UPS man brought me a present today. 











Got some cable management done too. 











So far I've seen a 3-4*C temp drop under load compared to my Zalman. 

Antec spotcool should be here soon...


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 28, 2010)

Got my Antec spotcool. So far I have to say I'm not impressed one bit. The way the fan is mounted is BS. It's basically held together with their brand name sticker on the back and the wires that power the fan. :shadedshu

It does help my 5770 stay a tad bit cooler, but not enough for me to want to keep it whatsoever. Pretty much $12 down the drain as I see it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my Antec spotcool. So far I have to say I'm not impressed one bit. The way the fan is mounted is BS. It's basically held together with their brand name sticker on the back and the wires that power the fan. :shadedshu
> 
> It does help my 5770 stay a tad bit cooler, but not enough for me to want to keep it whatsoever. Pretty much $12 down the drain as I see it.



Somehow during shipping the "ball" of the shaft came loose, letting the fan "float" I simply clicked it back into place and all is well!

Edit- This didn't work. It comes out of it's track. Time for some glue.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 29, 2010)

So I used some "rubber" two part epoxy with great success. Here's a photo. (The zip ties were clamps to keep the PCB in place to where I wanted it to stay.)






I can now use the spot cool whichever way I choose to turn it. Without that horrid noise. 






I mounted it like this for two reasons, it cools a area my VGA cooler doesn't, and I don't see it in my case window unless I look from an angle.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 29, 2010)

Did some testing with my 5770/Antec spotcool  while playing AC2 at max settings with AAx2











So far so good. Looking at about a 3-6*C drop. Which isn't that bad. Considering that's enough to turn my GPU fan down a little and not worry as much.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

Picked up a Corsair HX520W Modular PSU. 











Next up on the list that I need VERY soon is some replacement fans for my CPU cooler, more case fans, a second Seagate 320GB HDD, a WD 500GB HDD with a enclosure, and some new damn headphones or some speakers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 5, 2010)

That motherboard looks good but for alittle more you can go for the goal and get the best one ASRock has!

 ASRock 890FX DELUXE3 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
Worldwide exclusive 4 x USB3.0 ports, Turbo UCC

Also dont get the X4 630 porpus CPU! it lacks L3 cache and is alot slower in games than a phenom II. (tested this with a X4 620) Get a Phenom II X2 555BE and unlock it to a quad. there the same price as the porpus CPU but most ive seen will unlock and alot will do 4ghz easy.

AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor - C3 Revision


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

That mobo is over my budget. 

I'm think about just getting a AMD Phenom II X4 anyways. I don't want to deal with unlocking cores.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

if you wanna get a new board then i would just get a 890GX, they're cheap, performs well and runs pretty cool.

+ they overclock very well, well mine does

but if your mb supports the X4 then just get that to start with, and keep it at stock speeds or maybe a slight oc

then you can always save up omney for  a new mb if you need it or wanna go CF later


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 6, 2010)

I managed to grab up another Seagate 320GB on ebay. 

I also got these speakers yesterday.

Time to choose an external enclosure. (I'm planning on getting a WD 500GB for said enclosure.)

Any recommendations?

I'm currently looking at the following... 

SunbeamTech Airbox EN-AIR-ES3-BK Aluminum (except ...

Rosewill RX355-X2 BK ABS Cover and internal metal ...

Rosewill RX-358-S BLK (Black) 3.5" SATA to USB & e...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 9, 2010)

I ended up choosing this enclosure for the 500GB WD I'm going to buy.

Also, I hate online tracking sometimes. My Seagate 320GB doesn't get here until Friday, but I want it nooooooooow.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

Got a "good" condition used Seagate 320GB. 






I was all happy, until I booted my PC back up, and saw this.... 






Then I was like this...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

thats just wrong to sell a half dead disc:shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

No crap. I'm demanding my money back on this one.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

So to cheer myself up after the hard drive issue, I got to work modding my case. as I would like to put a 5.25 bay fan controller in this thing.  












I think it turned out pretty well. Need to order more fans and some other things soon thou.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

turned out very nice i think

cant wait to get my multi dremel thingie and start butchering my case too


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks! 

I used a pair of tin snips, and a pair of wire clippers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

tin snips FTW


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

Seriously. 

I need to find a good 5.25 bay fan controller in the $25-35 dollar area...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

NZXT Sentry-2 5.25" Touch Screen fan controller

Scythe KM02-BK 5.25" Bay Fan Controller

those are the ones im looking at atm, i like the nzxt the most


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

That Scythe looks promising. 

But I'm personally looking at this.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

damn, 45w per channel  thats alot, that means it can take 10 fans PER channel with ease,


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

Plus, for $35 bucks, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

id say that too, looks like a very nice one

if it didnt cost a fortune in shipping id buy one-.-


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

Got a new hard drive today! 






WD 500GB Blue, sadly it's only 8MB Cache.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 12, 2010)

it's even apple certified


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to be putting it in my external enclosure when it get's here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 16, 2010)

So, I made a tad bit of a mistake, and it seems my new WD Blue is the 16 MB cache. I was looking at the wrong HDD in Everest... Whoops.

Next up on the order list...

3 of these... F12 PWN fans

2 of these... Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 ...

One of these... SunbeamTech Airbox EN-AIR-ES3-BK Aluminum (except ...

2 sets of these... COOLER MASTER R4-L2S-122B-GP 120mm 4 BLUE LED LED ...

That's all for this paycheck. The following will have to wait until next month. 

Mobo... ASRock 880G EXTREME3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...

CPU... AMD Phenom II X4 925 Deneb 2.8GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cac...

RAM... G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333...

Headset... ABS AZ1 Virtual 7.1 Surround Sound Light Weight Ci...

Mouse... GIGABYTE GM-M6800 Noble Black 5+1 Buttons 1 x Whee...

Mousepad... COOLER MASTER SGS-4000-KSM-1-GP CS-M FPS Tactics: ...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 17, 2010)

Just got my "replacement" cables for my PSU from Corsair. Got them free of charge.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 17, 2010)

cant wait to see how that 880G board performs 


thats very nice of them just to give them to you, but then again, its corsair, i've always had good experience with them


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, they are pretty awesome. 

I can't wait to get my new Mobo/CPU/RAM

It'll be nice to use my 5770 to it's full extent. (Other than a new monitor.)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

Figured I should post this here as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

remember if you want one more then you MUST have an active displayport to DVI adapter

but nice


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remember if you want one more then you MUST have an active displayport to DVI adapter
> 
> but nice



You mean like this one that came with my 5770?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

im sorry to dissapoint you bro, this is the one http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=330-5521

quite expensive


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

I need that why?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

if you want that 3rd display on you card, you cannot use DVI DVI and HDMI, it HAS to be DVI DVI + DP or DVI HDMI + DP


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

By the time I have the third monitor Don, I'll have my new Mobo/RAM/CPU and second 5770, so wouldn't I not need that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

hmm you have a point, and i actually dont know if thats possible  but it would be stupid if it wasnt

phew its hot here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 10, 2010)

Got bored and OC'd my CPU. 

Improved my CPU rating in the windows 7 score. Went from 5.6 for CPU to 6.1


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 19, 2010)

Next up on the buy list...

MSI 790XT-G45 AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790X ATX AMD Mother...

Choose to go with this over the ASRock mobo, only difference is no heatpipes/cooling on VRMs near CPU/one less PCI Express slot/USB 3/SATA 3. But it can use my current CPU and RAM. Later on I can switch out the CPU for a X4 no problem.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

So, after doing some gaming today, I realized my 5770's cooler isn't cutting it in this summer heat, thinking I'm going to buy this and give it a shot.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2010)

not really sure if it will be much better, but then again, i havent tried it, 

just remember the little HS's on the vrm and memory if it comes with the smalls hs's


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

It'll be better. This cooler I have now has like a 60mm-70mm fan on it and it's hellishly loud. If I could at least get a cooler that's quieter that came with some heatsinks to put on VRMs and the mem, I'd be fine. 

Since that cooler comes with VRM and mem heatsinks, and has a 92mm fan, it should do the job nicely.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2010)

sweet

did you get the mem yet? im starting to worry about your customs in your country lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

Not yet... No idea where it is.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2010)

i send it in a triple channel mem package, the 2 geils, and then some 256 or 512mb random ddr1 i had,


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmm. Haven't gotten it yet. I'll check the mail here shortly.

Edit- No mail today.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

Did some modding today.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I finally got around to ordering a new cooler for my ASUS CuCore 5770 today. The stock cooling was not cutting it. I was idling at about 48*C - 52*C, and under load was normally 78*C - 82*C, once while playing Alien Swarm on a warm day it got to 98*C and I had to stop playing for fear of damage. This is with stock clocks.  

So I ordered Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro from the ebay store "memwizard". Got it for about $24 shipped. (Cheapest I could find it anywhere.) Should hopefully be here this Friday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

thats crazy  hope you get it sorted out bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, the stock cooling is crazy bad. Although I didn't come to realize such until summer. It's seriously idling at 51*C/123*F right now and it's only 74*F in my room right now. : /


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

its funny that they actually put such crappy cooling on those cards so the users can save like 10$

thats just stupid


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, and I paid nearly full retail for the card since I needed a 5770/I prefer buying from TPU members.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Got my new cooler today.  It rocks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

that is massive


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

It cools soooo much better.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

i can imagine that

oh and it kinda fits the color scheme you got going on


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, it looks good.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## ERazer (Aug 7, 2010)

looking good rad! was looking all thru ur Plog to give me some ideas, bout to mod my old cm690 with h20


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, if you would like any help, just let me know, I've got a great idea for the top two 120mm fan mounts in the top, it only requires some basic modding and would help with airflow drastically. Plus it would give room inside the case for a 240mm RAD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, if you would like any help, just let me know, I've got a great idea for the top two 120mm fan mounts in the top, it only requires some basic modding and would help with airflow drastically. Plus it would give room inside the case for a 240mm RAD.



i foresee waterloop in the future


----------



## ERazer (Aug 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, if you would like any help, just let me know, I've got a great idea for the top two 120mm fan mounts in the top, it only requires some basic modding and would help with airflow drastically. Plus it would give room inside the case for a 240mm RAD.



got all the parts except cpu block so i wont start till next weekend, pm ur sketch 

was gonna do antec 300 but couple tpu members done it already


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

Hah! Maybe for ERazer... I honestly don't want to bother watercooling my Rig. Maybe my Xbox 360 Slim when I get that thou....  

Anyways, ERazer, when you have time, feel free to ask me for ideas, I have quite a few, and we might as well share them in a Project log for everyone else to see. 

Edit- Ah, you ninja posted on me! 

I'll post up some photos and shoppage in a bit.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 7, 2010)

well i got 120x2 rad but just bought another one 120x3 rad for an offer couldnt resist and i was like looking at my 690 how the hell im gonna fit that 

Edit: might as well tell wat i got mcp355 with xspc top, mcres-micro rev 2, 1/2 fittings, enzotech saph block, and rads


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay, so here's what I can help you with to make more room in the case.

See this? I remove the plastic crap that was blocking airflow here, I tried to mount two 120mm fans in here, but couldn't quite line the one that would be on the left side up with the holes in the case. (Please note, if your going to mount 120mms in here they need to be no wider than 20mm....I couldn't quite get normal 25mm ones to fit.)






Okay, now in this image I've shown an area of plastic required to be removed to make the left 120mm fan fit properly. I've yet to do this, as it was a long day when I was messing with it. 






I also need to order fans that will fit. But doing this mod WILL give you tons of space for your 120mmX2 rad(240mm rad) and maybe even allow for a push/pull fan set up as well.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

Picked this Dell 2001FP up today. Not sure if anything is wrong with it, power supply is on order... No cracks and no scratches. So I'm thinking if it's janked up it's a dead pixel or a bad backlight. I'll know soon.  






Knowing my goodwill it's fine and they couldn't test it because of the cable missing. I'll laugh if it's 100% fine. If not, I can return it for my $40 back.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyways, the power supply for the Dell 2001FP should be here Monday, if it's working and all I should have a Dell 17" for sale at a great price to crunchers. Otherwise I'll have to sell it to some craigslist scumbag.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 11, 2010)

that would be nice man 

if i lived there i would take that


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

There's always room for you over here.  

I may just sell both my 17"s and pick up a 19" for dual screen purposes.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 17, 2010)

Well the Dell 2001FP works. I'm about to take a photo right now... Excuse the mess on my desk. :shadedshu

Edit-Here's the photo.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Just ordered my new mobo, a new mousepad, a new mouse, and a 4/8 pin cable extension for my PSU. 

I'll be putting my ASRock mobo up for sale soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

hell yeah 

bout damn time haha


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, but it'll be a little bit before my Athlon X2 is up for sale. Have to wait for a few paychecks. Plus I need to save money up for my birthday present for myself. A Glock 19.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

ah well, then you already have half the new stuff, thats better than nothing 

haha nice 

wish the gunlaws werent so crazy here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah. Well like I said before dude, I have a spare room here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like my new mouse pad gets here on Thursday, and my new Mobo, mouse, and 4/8 pin cable get here Friday.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 27, 2010)

Got my new mouse pad today. It's much better than the $2.00 junker I had. Makes this junk mouse work slightly better. Can't wait for my new mouse and mobo tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

sounds nice man, i should get a mousepad too, im using my desk, not good for that teflon stuff under the mouse.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah. 

I got a "cheap" mouse pad from Fellowes, but it feels good, has MicroBan, and my mouse tracks well on it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

Got my new Mobo, Mouse, and my cable today, eveything is working fine at the moment.  Expect photos soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

im waiting


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's some shots of my new mouse and mouse pad. I'm messing around with a little tripod and some camera settings, so please forgive me if the photos suck.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

Forgive the double post, here's some more photos.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

looks like its gonna be a tight fit if you wanna do some CF action later 

but looking good though  its  REALLY good board for the money you got there


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm going to be changing the fan out on the GPU. The normal L2 Pro fan and I had a disagreement, it lost.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

*BAM!*

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2740.html


----------



## KieX (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, can't believe I hadn't seen this Project Log till now (although seen your case pics posted elsewhere on the forum) ! 

I just spent a few minutes reading through the whole thread. Good job man! Massive difference from what you started off from to what you got there now. Really digging the whole color scheme too


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks! 

Yeah, it's come a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG way since Day 1.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

let the pictures do the talking


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

The only things remaining from the build when I first got it are.... 

CPU, Ram, case speaker, and MAYBE a Sata cable.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

Cable management time!











Not sure what, but I'm going to order some stuff tomorrow hopefully. Being as I've basically given up on my other hobby.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

if you really wanna give it the last touch, then you should go get a holesaw drill thing, and make holes for the cable right at the edge of the mb, it will look so MUCH cleaner 

oh and happy b-day


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

A dremel? Maybe... But I'm going to worry about some other items to purchase first.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

nah not a dremel, 

this one


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

OH, maybe I will. I bet they are cheap...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

i dont think they cost too much no

just rmember to file the edge, so the cable doesnt get cut on it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 19, 2010)

So I have a new fan on the way, along with a few needed cables to use my Dell 2001FP as a "TV" of sorts. 

Scythe SY1212SL12M 120mm Case Fan

Hopefully that fan will cool my GPU without being too loud. I do have a Zalman Fanmate 2 rigged up for it just in case.


----------



## KieX (Sep 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So I have a new fan on the way, along with a few needed cables to use my Dell 2001FP as a "TV" of sorts.
> 
> Scythe SY1212SL12M 120mm Case Fan
> 
> Hopefully that fan will cool my GPU without being too loud. I do have a Zalman Fanmate 2 rigged up for it just in case.



I've used the 92mm version of that fan in a HTPC build I had once. They're not as good as the full 25mm depth ones, but they still push quite a lot of air. 

Think that 120mm is a perfect choice. Watch out for dust build up though, there's not much surface area on the fan blades so it tends to concentrate on the blade shield.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 19, 2010)

Only reason I went with it was because it'll make my 5770 a 3 slot instead of a 4 slot card.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 19, 2010)

let us know how it works, 

ive always wanted to try out those slim fans


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'll let you guys know. I plan on getting a pair of Yate Loon 120mm x 20mm for the top of my case that I cut out, just need to get them and complete modding that top area.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Zip tied a Scythe 120mm to my AC L2 Pro. 











Working great so far.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 24, 2010)

how is the temps on it now? and does that slim fan make any noise?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Highest the temp got when the card was clocked at 850Mhz/1200Mhz was 41*C. The fan seems to be a lot quieter than it's rated at on newegg.

Edit- After some HEAVY testing with dirt 2's benchmark, after my room was hot and stuffy from a day of crunching, it got up to 54*C. Not bad at all if you ask me.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

Got my Phenom II X4 945 yesterday, had it crunching all night. 







I'm going to get some more gaming tests in today, played BC2 for about 10 minutes yesterday and I was able to double my frame rate from before, even with settings on high and AAX2 MSAAX2. 

I'm thinking a Dirt2 benchmark today would be good, no?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

i am so happy that you finally got a better cpu  

about damn time lol 

and yes, bc2 does take MUCH benefit from a quadcore over dual as youve seen yourself

and yeah, gives us some freakin benches


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2010)

Now all you need is a faster disk array


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

Was planning on two WD Blacks.  I'm not ready for an SSD until I get a better job.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Was planning on two WD Blacks.  I'm not ready for an SSD until I get a better job.



Hey I'm going to put my spare 640GB Black up for grabs sometime or another. If you see that the 640 (with 32MB cache) is what you'd want give me a PM and we can work out a deal


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

I was planning on two 500GB WD blacks for RAID, with my current WD 500GB blue as a external back up for my files.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I was planning on two 500GB WD blacks for RAID, with my current WD 500GB blue as a external back up for my files.



Why the 500GB version? On Newegg right now you can get a 640GB with the 32MB cache for the same price as the 500, or a 64MB version for $10 more.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

Erh, because I haven't looked at HDD's on there for months.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Erh, because I haven't looked at HDD's on there for months.



Prices really haven't changed that much, except on the big boys. You can now get a 2TB drive for under $100.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

Messing around with Dirt 2's benchmark.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 10, 2010)

awesome 

think my 470 only does around 15 more than yours, so that is very nice imo


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah. Phenom II X4 945 3.0Ghz + ASUS EAH5770 = Not so bad after all.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 13, 2010)

Modding time! 





















I plan to plug up the areas around the 120mm soon, to prevent dust issues. Also, I need to mod the top part some more, remove some plastic, and get another 120mmx12mm fan. 

I also plan on getting 2 more CM R4's, a fan controller and another filter.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2010)

My old score when I had the X2.







My new score with the X4


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

nice!! more than double in cpu score, not bad


----------



## makwy2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good to know my baby (the 945) has gone to good use!

Glad it's working so great!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 24, 2010)

Sure is. It's been crunching nice and hard, and games fantastically.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 2, 2010)

Switched back to the stock cooler on my 5770, had to move some of the ramsinks so I put them on the VRMs.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2010)

I know I posted earlier today, but I just ordered another fan and a decent amount of MX-2 to remount my MB's north bridge and south bridge heatsinks. I used the last of my MX-2 today to remount my Hyper 212+ and it dropped load temps down 2*c.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

thats pretty good for a 5770 in that game, especially when it favors nvidia cards so much


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2010)

I was able to turn it up to high on all except shadows and it only had a FPS drop of 1-3ish.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

sweet 

id be all over ATI cards if it wasnt for the folding pwnage by nvidia cards


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 4, 2010)

What's left on the wishlist...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

i should be getting a couple of those R4's i might not use anyway, lmk if you want those bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 4, 2010)

Fuck yeah, I love those fans.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

haha  

let me get back to ya when i have them, then we can figure oit something


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, let me know buddy, because I am quite found of those fans and could use at least 1 more for my case, and one for Lauren's. But it'd be nice to have extras.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

think im gonna have at least 3, i bought a nzxt m59 case which is full of them, and sice i will be getting some delta wannabees from VelvetWafer i wont need them 

the case should be here monday or tuesday


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome dude. Thanks for the heads up on one of my favorite fans!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

np man  anything to help


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 7, 2010)

Well guess I won't be needing another monitor.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

lookin nice man, one can never have nuff monitors lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, I just need that dang Corsair H50 to get here now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

oh yeah defo, i got the coolit eco, which is about the same in performance, and it keeps the i7 around 70c load @ 3.8ghz

so you will get even better temps since PIIs dont get too hot


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, here's hoping. 

I already have some heatsinks I installed on my VRMs just a little bit ago, have to mod the other two before all of them are set thou.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

need pics when those vrms are all covered


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Corsair H50.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 1, 2011)

Slowly overclocking my Phenom II X4 945... At 3.2Ghz right now, going to go for 3.4Ghz or 3.5Ghz next. Playing with voltages a bit too, I had my chip under-volted before, but I now have it at 1.354V, we'll see if it's stable at that. 

Temps are still great, as normal since yesterday.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered two new Xiggy 140mm fans for case. Going to see how they fair for top exhaust fans.

XIGMATEK eXTREME SILENT Series XSF-F1452 140mm Cas...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 3, 2011)

Got my xiggy fans yesterday.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

Got my 5850 installed today, already played some BC2 and ran 3DMark Vantage.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2011)

fucking nice man 

whats next  EyeFinity=? :Rockout:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 18, 2011)

Not sure yet, we'll see.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 11, 2011)

Realized I never posted this here.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, next step for my rig! 






New case and a SSD. Should be pretty win. I plan on getting the case in the next week or so, the SSD will have to wait a bit, but it'll be nice to have when I do get it. Plus it's about time I reinstalled Windows anyways.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

Your next upgrade should be a 1100T


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm happy with my X4 for now. When I do upgrade again I'll go for a Mobo/DDR3/X6 combo. I'll give my current X4 and DDR2 to Lauren's rig. I'll sell this current MSI board off at a decent price to a cruncher.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

Or maybe go sandy?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2011)

yes i are jelly of you and that white 600T lol

if it takes you a bit over a month for you to get the ssd, i might sell you my 60gig agility 3 ssd for cheapsss, i want a bigger one, or 2x F120s in RAID0


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2011)

Eh, I'm trying to go with more Corsair stuff. Plus a I need at least 80gb or so for a OS drive.




brandonwh64 said:


> Or maybe go sandy?



I'm not a fan of Intel. I'll be sticking with AMD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm not a fan of Intel. I'll be sticking with AMD.



BUT WHY??? its fast LOL

I like them both. I usually have my HTPC a AMD and my main and Intel.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2011)

I honestly dislike them as a company and much prefer my pins be on the chips side, and not the mobos.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

To each their own! I like the speed they provide. My i7 920 has been everything I have needed and more since moving to it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2011)

Like I said. I'm more than happy with my current X4. I most likely won't upgrade my mobo/cpu/ram until well after BD comes out.

Heck, I'll most likely upgrade my GPU at the same time. We'll see.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a Athlon X4 630 on the way with a nice 880G board so HTPC will be pimpin


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 4, 2011)

Got my rig set up as a "bench rig" of sorts until I get my new case in, which might be sooner than later. 

My brother is buying my CM 690 on Monday. So I pretty much needed to get my rig out now. 

















My HDD cooling set up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2011)

open box setups ftw


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 4, 2011)

Other than the sheer amount of noise, and the fact I have to keep an eye on it around the cats. I kinda like it. At least I get my new case soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 27, 2011)

I get to order my new case next Friday, just have to wait for my first paycheck from my new job. 

Oh and I ended up with some HDDs.  2TB of storage now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck on the new job dude.  Love your cooling solution!  Tie wraps for the win!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey, whatever works right? 

Yeah, I've been working at my new job for about 3 weeks now. 1st paycheck is this Friday hopefully.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hey, whatever works right?
> 
> Yeah, I've been working at my new job for about 3 weeks now. 1st paycheck is this Friday hopefully.



As long as it works, that's good enough for me.   Hope the pay check is good man!


----------



## mATrIxLord (Aug 30, 2011)

looking very good and intresting so far... subed to more pics..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> As long as it works, that's good enough for me.   Hope the pay check is good man!



Well... So far I've pulled 40+ hours every week. So it should be decent.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well... So far I've pulled 40+ hours every week. So it should be decent.



I'm hoping it is dude, wish you the best.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks CP. 

Can't wait until payday thou. First thing I'm going to do is order my new case. I want the 600T so bad it's not even funny. 

Plus it'll be nice to have my PC in a case again at all. Since the "bench" rig set up worries me a bit. :shadedshu


----------



## ERazer (Aug 31, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks CP.
> 
> Can't wait until payday thou. First thing I'm going to do is order my new case. I want the 600T so bad it's not even funny.
> 
> Plus it'll be nice to have my PC in a case again at all. Since the "bench" rig set up worries me a bit. :shadedshu



keeps everything cool tho


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks CP.
> 
> Can't wait until payday thou. First thing I'm going to do is order my new case. I want the 600T so bad it's not even funny.
> 
> Plus it'll be nice to have my PC in a case again at all. Since the "bench" rig set up worries me a bit. :shadedshu



Yeah, I need to order a tech bench soon, since as soon as I finish with my car I am going to be building a dedicated cruncher.  But then again, I might just order a nice case for it and keep my rigs inside a case, I don't know yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2011)

@Ed

600T!? Black or White?  I know you will post pics so can't wait to see your take on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Ed
> 
> 600T!? Black or White?  I know you will post pics so can't wait to see your take on it.



I would like to see the build with a white 600T.  A bit different than the usual "black case."


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going white. Going to rename my rig. 

CP- You have a cat, bench rigs don't agree with them, trust me. I know all too well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm going white. Going to rename my rig.



Everyone is getting the white one. Get something a touch different...
Fractal Design Define R3 White ATX Mid Tower Silen...
NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enth...

.. although the 600T White SE is still a sexy case.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't care. I want that case and it fits my needs from my new case thread. It's that or a Bitfenix Survivor and that thing is a pain in the ass to find in the US.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Don't care. I want that case and it fits my needs from my new case thread. It's that or a Bitfenix Survivor and that thing is a pain in the ass to find in the US.



You mean this one?
http://www.xoxide.com/bitfenix---survivor.html

I agree though, it is very very nice.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 1, 2011)

Heh, well it WAS hard to find in the US when I was looking last. But I'm pretty set on a white case, and I'm really sold on the 600T.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 1, 2011)

Wasn't too hard to find, you made an offer for mine.  I agree though a white 600T would be sexy.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, but you got yours from Sneekypeet if I remember right, and at the time they weren't easy to find in the US. 

But I have some nice plans for the 600T. You guys will get to see soon enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm going white. Going to rename my rig.
> 
> CP- You have a cat, bench rigs don't agree with them, trust me. I know all too well.



I moved out, so not anymore.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 3, 2011)

Just ordered my 600T from Tigerdirect since they had it for $170 with free shipping.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2011)

hell yeah


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 3, 2011)

Should be here next Friday. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 3, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I get to order my new case next Friday, just have to wait for my first paycheck from my new job.
> 
> Oh and I ended up with some HDDs.  2TB of storage now.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/42acf834.jpg



nice but i cant stand the dust :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 3, 2011)

Thus why I ordered my new case last night.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 13, 2011)

Check out my H50 before I cleaned it today. This is why I ordered a case with fan filters built in. 












Reason I was cleaning out the H50, I got my 600T today!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, you could knit a pair of gloves with that rad gunk


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 13, 2011)

I have two cats. Both of which have soft fine hair they shed EVERYWHERE.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 13, 2011)

so how are you liking the case so far?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 13, 2011)

It so awesome. Cable management is stupid easy. I kinda half assed it yesterday and it still looks great.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2011)

Still have quite a few plans for this build. I'm thinking it's going to be.... 






As well as a second 5850 maybe? I'm not really sure at this point.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2011)

I would change your plans and add a couple of the Corsair SSD's that are going on ShellShocker today...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2011)

I would but I just don't feel okay about them quite yet. I'm fine with what I have for now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2011)

It's too bad Zalman ZM-MH200 U3 Plastic 2.5" & 3.5" Black/White... is out of stock. Very VERY good. That's the only thing I would swap out, are you particular to that MSI board, RE? ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI S...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 14, 2011)

you will NOT regret going SB, its brutal power


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 15, 2011)

I like MSI. That's why I went with that board. 

As for going with SB, it's because I got to build some i3's at work and I'm going to be building an i5 next week for a customer. They are fun to play with, and I liked messing with UEFI bios.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 15, 2011)

Was cleaning out my GPU earlier and shot a few photos.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 13, 2011)

Bling bling!!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 13, 2011)

Heck yeah.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 13, 2011)

so whats next? rig seems pretty much complete for now?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 13, 2011)

There's always the next step.  

I'm thinking 2500K, SSD, DRR3 ram. Maybe a H80.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 13, 2011)

lol yeah but thats a big step 

the biggest one will prolly be SSD, im still amazed by how fast those things are, but you will only see the true difference the day you have to go back to regular drives


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

You will love the SSD!  Any SSD


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You will love the SSD!  Any SSD



As long as I have better luck with them than you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> As long as I have better luck with them than you.



All mine needed was a firmware upgrade. Runs great. Just waiting for my 2600K/P67 combo to arrive so I can get it running in my main rig again.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah, cool beans.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, that Pentium D rig under full CPU/GPU load flies, everything is snappy to open.  Can't wait to use it again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks good Edward! I will post pictures of my cruncher tonight as well!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Update!! its here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

That cooler has lasted a bit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That cooler has lasted a bit.



This cooler will live until the end of time just wait and see!

Installing windows 7 X64, Were Can I get bionc x64 bit?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This cooler will live until the end of time just wait and see!
> 
> Installing windows 7 X64, Were Can I get bionc x64 bit?



Hope it does. 

Here you go:

BOINC 64 Bit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hope it does.



Oh it will last....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 10, 2011)

Posted a gallery the other day. http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3209.html


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 6, 2012)

Ordered a new motherboard and some DDR3 last night, I'm hoping it'll get here early next week. Now I'll have to figure out what to do with my old mobo/DDR2 and that Phenom 9750 I have around.... Hmmm...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2012)

I have an idea....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 8, 2012)

According to the tracking number I'll have my new mobo and DDR3 ram on Wednesday. Guess I should get ready to reinstall my OS...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> According to the tracking number I'll have my new mobo and DDR3 ram on Wednesday. Guess I should get ready to reinstall my OS...



Can't wait until you have everything up and running.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 8, 2012)

It would be easier to do such if someone bought my server stuff I have for sale...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice setup. How're you liking the 600T?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a great case. Even thou it's heavy it wasn't that bad taking it to a LAN last Friday. Although I'm pretty sure the dual GPS, 3 HDDs, Watercooling, etc. doesn't help with that very much.  

Still haven't made up my mind on how to do my cable management/placement of HDDs, but I'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's a great case. Even thou it's heavy it wasn't that bad taking it to a LAN last Friday. Although I'm pretty sure the dual GPS, 3 HDDs, Watercooling, etc. doesn't help with that very much.
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind on how to do my cable management/placement of HDDs, but I'll figure it out soon enough.



Plenty of options in this case! Try to stuff some cables under the bottom most hard drive. The rest of the cables you can zip tie to the 5.25" drive bays.

Looking forward to any other updates


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)

Like I said, I haven't made my mind up yet. 

I'd love to find a big rubber grommet I could use for that other hole near the PSU that's meant for cables if you move one of the HDD bays. Any idea where I could find one?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 14, 2012)

I have two of the regular ones from my 700D that you may be able to cobble together.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know if that'll look any good thou.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 20, 2012)

What's left on my wishlist for now. Next purchase will most likely be the SSD.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2012)

7970 is on the way.


----------

